# oisif frivole



## dorisday86

Ciao ragazzi. Qualche teoria sul significato di "un oisif frivole" ?
Il contesto non è minimamente di aiuto, non lo ricopio per quello... 
Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,



Più facile: ti faccio vedere direttamente le mie fonti, poi scegli tu, a seconda dell'_inutile_ contesto.

Oisif
Frivole


----------



## dorisday86

Si, grazie, l'avevo tradotto come "un inutile frivolo" ma me l'hanno segnato come errore... cercherò ancora..


----------



## matoupaschat

*Adesso* è possibile indovinare cosa volevi: un "oisif" è uno che non fa niente, che non lavora, anche forse perché è ricco sfondato, o un fannullone, un pigro.


----------



## brian

dorisday86 said:
			
		

> Il contesto non è minimamente di aiuto, non lo ricopio per quello...



Se non capisci cosa vuol dire una certa espressione, allora come mai puoi dire che il contesto non c'entra o che è minimamente d'aiuto? C'è sempre un *contesto*, e il contesto è sempre d'aiuto, e obbligatorio.

brian
moderatore


----------



## dorisday86

brian said:


> Se non capisci cosa vuol dire una certa espressione, allora come mai puoi dire che il contesto non c'entra o che è minimamente d'aiuto? C'è sempre un *contesto*, e il contesto è sempre d'aiuto, e obbligatorio.
> 
> brian
> moderatore




che tono amichevole...
non ho detto che non c'entra, ma che, ovviamente secondo me, non sarebbe d'aiuto.
comunque grazie lo stesso


----------



## brian

Scusa per il tono (l'italiano non è la mia lingua materna), ma parlavo semplicemente da un punto di vista logico: il significato di una parola in una frase è quasi sempre legato in qualche modo al contesto, allora se non ne capisci il significato/senso, è impossibile sapere se il contesto sia importante/di aiuto o meno.


----------

